# They usually miss this one on a quick frisk...



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I like knives, all kinds of knives. Some can save your life. Many are secreted where no one knows they're there.

Here's my best kept secret. It's pretty, a tumbled, hard 440C. Cut the choil myself with a CRKT Diamond Rod.

Yes, glad you asked, it's very sharp...

_Click on pictures to enlarge_.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Good ones would never miss that--


----------

